
Good Technical Lead, Bad Technical Lead - justinpaulson
https://medium.com/ca-engineering/what-does-it-mean-to-be-a-technical-lead-at-consumeraffairs-3ce6867c20c5
======
aleksandr_d
Nice article

------
ivancrneto
very interesting

------
andrewboen
Good read

------
themissjessie
this should be first!

